# DELETED THREAD



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Sounds interesting, I just ordered a copy to check it out.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess I'd be more interested if you didn't put "NYT Besteller Candidate" as part of the title (especially as every book is a candidate - all you have to do is sell enough copies to make the list).

I do suggest, however, that you get someone to read it and give you some editing advice - someone who is picky and has a good vocabulary; I've seen authors at Amazon offering to trade chapters for editing purposes, you could use a friend that isn't afraid of giving criticism (and don't bite off his/her head for doing so) or an editing service (the most expensive).  Nearly every page had wrongly used words  (obliterate for oblivious, I believe was one of the more glaring early ones; another said the community had lice, rather than was tightly connected).  Actually, I won't say every page - but some had several such errors and I eventually gave up on the sample.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I wrote a review on this book which I will post here.  The author claimed that my review showed that I never read the book and it was just a personal attack on him. 

So, he moved the book to a new ASIN to ensure that my review didn't show up anymore. His "friend" posted the 2 five star reviews on it (that is IS his friend was admitted by the author in another forum).

Here is my review (which you can also see on my profile):  You tell me: Does this not seem like an honest review?

Good Stuff: 

There are portions where the writer shows promise. 

Bad Stuff: 

There were typos, but they weren't numerous. 

The issues I had were the misspellings, multitudes of them. Also, words capitalized throughout the book that had no reason to be. However, my biggest problem was the use of incorrect words, as if the author used a spell checker, but didn't pick the right word. 

Examples: 

Upper class retirees ride around slowly...seeming almost obliterate to their surroundings. (No, they didn't want to obliterate their surroundings, but I believe they were OBLIVIOUS to them.) 

Someone in the book gave someone else "an awry grin". (In context, the word should have just been "wry"---This could have been a typo, but I didn't think so as the "an" modifier made it seem deliberate.) 

Someone else had a "designated stare". (Whoever designated the stare to him wasn't shared with the reader.) 

And, for some reason, when a young lady found the body of a mutilated woman, she gave it a "vapid stare". I'm not sure what kind of stare this should have been, but 'vapid' didn't really cut it for me. 

----------- 


According to the author, any woman who dances for a living is a "slut" and will never change. This wasn't stated or thought by a character, but was just part of his descriptions. 

At one point, the author gave a detailed description of the dressing room of a strip club that was completely unnecessary and out of context as the character never went in there in that chapter. It's as if he just wanted to 'throw it in' for no apparent reason. 

Note: In the beginning, the author states that: "This is a work of fiction. Although inspired by real events, most of the events described are imaginary, the characters are entirely fictitious and are not intended to represent actual living persons." 

The story line, not the plot itself but the way it was executed, and the characters seemed rather improbable. 

I found it hard to believe that a borderline retarded man, or even someone "slow", was allowed on the police force just because he was black. 

Overall: 

This book needs an editor - badly.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

P.S. People on the other forums have told me I should just repost my review on his new copy.

I didn't do that for 2 reasons: One, I thought he might have done some editing to fix the errors prior to republishing it. That obviously hasn't happened.

Two: I didn't want to appear to be stalking him or something. But, I am angry that I spent my money on that book, then took my time to do a review, and all he had to do was repost it under a new number and sell it to more unsuspecting readers.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the warning RedAdept, the "NY Times #1 Bestseller Candidate" irritated me to no end.  Just looking at the other books listed by him, it makes me wonder big time.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Quick unsurprising update.  I downloaded the Popcorn recipes sample at random.  Pure internet cut and paste.  Uggghhhh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What I love is that he is posting in topics seemingly just to get his signature (with his book) in as many threads as possible. He posted in the tea thread that he doesn't post in tea threads. OK, so why post there? Then you take a look at his list of posts and most of them are one or two lines.

I prefer people who are posting in threads because they have an interest in the topic and discussion and not just to spread their signature across the board. From everything I have read and seen at Amazons board and here, I am pretty sure that I won't be buying any of this mans work. Advertising is one thing but he has taken things to a new level.

Thank you to all the authors on the board who are participating as members and authors and who don't treat us like we are idiots. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bringing spam to KIndleBoards


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> What I love is that he is posting in topics seemingly just to get his signature (with his book) in as many threads as possible. He posted in the tea thread that he doesn't post in tea threads. OK, so why post there? Then you take a look at his list of posts and most of them are one or two lines.
> 
> I prefer people who are posting in threads because they have an interest in the topic and discussion and not just to spread their signature across the board. From everything I have read and seen at Amazons board and here, I am pretty sure that I won't be buying any of this mans work. Advertising is one thing but he has taken things to a new level.
> 
> Thank you to all the authors on the board who are participating as members and authors and who don't treat us like we are idiots. It is greatly appreciated.


Agreed, not to sit around and bash this guy too much, but there are polar opposites as far as authors on this board. Some I love, some I don't.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> Thanks for the warning RedAdept, the "NY Times #1 Bestseller Candidate" irritated me to no end. Just looking at the other books listed by him, it makes me wonder big time.


Agreed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cash has deleted his OP. . . .thread is locked while mods discuss what to do.


----------

